# Pumpen



## Schluchti (25. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Ihr,
ich bin eine ganz "Neue" hier im Forum und hab natürlich gleich mal eine Frage. Wir sind z.Zt. an der Planung (fast abgeschlossen) eines Schwimmteiches (ca. 100m²) und eines Bachlaufes in den Teich. Bzgl. Pumpen haben wir uns bereits durch x- Seiten "durchgefressen"! Die Leistung der benötigten Pumpe kennen wir, allerdings haben wir auch Pumpen mit 24V gefunden, die die von uns benötigte Leistung bringen, z.B. Seerose Niedervoltpumpe UFP 9000. Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrung mit Niedervoltpumpen? :? Eigentlich wären die ja ganz einfach in der Benutzung oder ist hier irgendwo ein Haken???

Gleich noch etwas. Wir wohnen in einer ausgesprochenen "Lehmgegend", auf unserem Grundstück war früher eine Ziegelei und von Humus ist hier keine Spur, max. 5cm und das war's, drunter beginnt der pure Lehm. Wir haben bereits ein großes Loch ausgehoben (Tiefe ca. 3m), da wir einen Wasserspeicher für unser Hauswasserwerk gebaut haben, es ist darunter wirklich nur hellgrauer Lehm. Muss ich bei solch einem Untergrund unbedingt Teichfolie verwenden oder geht das auch mit Lehm?? Pfützen bleiben bei uns ewig stehen, die verdunsten höchstens.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein paar Anregungen geben? Dank Euch schon mal dafür!
Ganz lieben Gruß!


----------



## günter-w (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Pumpen*

Hallo Schluchti,
Willkommen bei der Schwimmteichabteilung. Leider habe ich noch keine verlässlichen Daten was die Standfestigkeit und Lebensdauer solcher Niedervolt Pumpen angeht. Du solltest auf jedenfall den Gesamtstombedarf beachten und auf eine Hochwertige Lagerung achten.  
Das mit mit deiner Lehmgrube ist so eine sache wenn alles dicht ist oder keine Bodenbedingten Setzungen kommen währe das sicherlich ok auf Folie zu verzichten. Bei einem Naturteich oder Fischteich ok bei einem Schwimmteich würde ich es nicht machen. Da wirst du vermutlich immer etwas trübes Wasser haben wegen den Schwebteilen. Die Reinigung wird sich ebenfalls schwierig gestalten.


----------



## Jürgen E (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Pumpen*

Hallo Schluchti,
soweit mir bekannt ist, mußt du sowieso Niedervoltpumpen im Schwimmteich benutzen.
Sonst mußt du die Pumpen immer spannungslos schalten, wenn du mit dem Teichwasser Kontakt hast.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## koiundteich (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Pumpen*

Hallo Schluchti,
die größte Seerose ist eine UFP 13000 / 24 V. Ich habe schon einige eingebaut, sie sind eigentlich genau wie die "normalen" zu handhaben. Leider ist eine Pumpenkammer bei Teichen ohne Folie schwer zu realisieren, denn das wäre in Sachen Pumpen das einfachste. In Hinsicht auf Lehm sind die Pumpen relative Störungsfrei, wobei eine monatliche Kontrolle von Vorteil wäre.
mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Dirk


----------



## matzeed7 (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Pumpen*

also ich denke mal ein Teich mit Folie lässt sich später mal leichter reingen


----------



## Schluchti (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Pumpen*

Hallo Ihr, 
danke für Eure Antworten, wir werden mit Sicherheit Folie verwenden, denn das mit dem "dreckigen" Wasser hat uns ja auch schon "geschwant"  aber die Abgrenzung zu den einzelnen Flachwasserzonen werden wir drunter mit unserem Lehm formen, da kann man doch dann die Mauern sparen ?:? Im Moment scheit es ohnehin wie wild und seit gestern 20cm Neuschnee, also WARTEN auf den Frühling! Unsere ausgesteckte Begrenzung für den Teich ist im Schnee verschwunden! Aber wir leben ja auch etwas näher an den Bergen, sind vor 2 Jahren beruflich von München an die österr. Seite 30 km nördlich von Salzburg gezogen . Da hier die Häuser und der Grund natürlich viel billiger sind, ist es halt jetzt ein großes Grundstück geworden (2000 m²) im Vergleich zu unserem Haus in München, daher auch der Wunsch nach einem Teich - kann man schon ein Stück Rasenmähen sparen! Werde mich wieder melden, wenn neue Fragen auftauchen, oder die "heiße" Bauphase beginnt, wir LASSEN allerdings graben, sonst sind wir bei unserem Boden nachher krankenhausreif!
Liebe Grüße !


----------



## martin karstens (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Pumpen*

Hallo!
Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden. Bin Schwimmteichbesitzer und auch Landwirt. Hier haben wir sogenannten Marschboden. Das ist toniger Lehm. Also Lehmboden mir ca. 25 % Tonanteil. Und das funktioniert nicht mit Wasser halten. An sich ist der Boden schon ziemlich dicht. Aber im Bereich über dem Wasser entstehen durch die Sonne Trockenrisse und das Wasser sickert so weg. So sackt der Wasserspiegel bei 2 Wochen Trockenheit ganz schön ab. (habe einen Klärteich ohne Folie gebaut). Daher würde ich davon abraten die Folie nur bis zur Flachwasserzone zu legen! Lieber etwas mehr Aufwand, aber dafür einen Schwimmteich der auch immer voll ist!
Martin


----------

